# Antique bottles in stained glass



## Cindyw3633 (Aug 31, 2012)

So this is what I've done with those not so
 Expensive bottles on eBay now
 https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s483/cindyw3633/E3F8E8F3-8052-4392-8746-9E5ADB8AD2D2-767-000000C7B534E3CE.jpg
 https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s483/cindyw3633/EEAC9D1C-3323-4A4D-8F1D-CDC4B8EAC848-767-000000C7BCF68F6B.jpg


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice work. Beautiful. A late friend of mine made stained glass lamp shades out of broken bottles. Thanks for sharing. You ever sell these?


----------



## Cindyw3633 (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes they are actually on eBay right now!
 Under antique bottles in stained glass, u should be 
 Able to find them.
 Cindy


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 2, 2012)

Very interesting and different.

 PD


----------



## splante (Sep 3, 2012)

nice job heres a link to her auction. 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Bottle-In-Stained-Glass-/280954923866?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416a37eb5acindy just some helpful advice you may have trouble selling them until you have 10 feedback ratings so dont get discouraged some wont buy until more of a history with ebay. I suggest selling a few low price items and buy a few low price items to get your feedback rating history up. With that said good luck and I hope you sell them.


----------



## Cindyw3633 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ty for linking the auction , we will how it goes.
 Cindy


----------

